# Black Mirror



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Charlie Brooker, the writer of E4's Dead Set, returns with a suspenseful, satirical three-part mini-series that taps into collective unease about our modern world

Anyone watch the first episode? It's well worth a watch (4OD) if you haven't seen it yet, it makes a very interesting statement in a very gripping, dark, and totally messed up way. Charlie Brooker is a legend but I had no idea he could write stuff like this!

My girlfriend said this about it, and she is _very_ difficult to shock or 'move' when it comes to television.



> Still not quite collected my spectrum of emotions back from Charlie Brooker after his Black Mirror episode last night. Silenced me. Still actually unsure what on earth I went through! Amazement, dispair, huge admiration (for the filming and acting), pity, absurdity..happiness...relief...nausea.."awed-out"...all rolled into one..AT ONCE. Like someone cutting off my arms and putting them on my feet for a laugh for 5 mins.


Be prepared to be disgusted BTW, the subject matter isn't exactly family friendly!


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

Gonna give this a watch. Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

First one not bad.... like the irony of the next following straight after the X-factor or whatever final before it....:lol:

As for the First episode you simply never bargain ever.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Flippin' 'eck. I'd never even heard of this series and as much as I don't like Charlie Brooker I saw him interviewed the other week on BBC News promoting Season 3. Anyway I thought I'd give it a go, so I have been catching up.

Series 1 was only 3 episodes, but all great. Series 2, again 3 episodes but better still. The an Xmas special from 2014 - fantastic. I'm now half way through Series 3 and watched 'Shut up and Dance' last night. I found it one of the most intense things I think I've seen on TV, superb story, acting, directing. Just jaw dropping in a very disturbing way.


----------



## jk1714 (Jun 26, 2014)

Once you start watching you cannot stop. S3e2 is my favourite


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Series 4. Not quite as good as the others, but still great TV nonetheless. USS Callister and Black Museum my favourites of this series


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

So series 5 has started on Netflix. First ep Bandersnatch. Anyone seen it yet? It's interactive


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

The new bandersnatch looks interesting but would I need to have seen previous black mirror series to understand it or are they independent of each other? 

Thanks


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

all independent. Every episode in normal series is around 45 mins long and a different story/cast each time. Think twilight zone from the 80's

Bandersnatch Is the same, but a feature length so 1.5 hrs long and interactive (you press your remote which option to choose)


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've read that Bandersnatch can be anything from 45-90 minutes long depending on choices made. But options are there to go back and make a different selection.

I've seen it now. Interesting idea, but not that great IMO. I liked the 80s vibe and seeing the old speccy type games brought back fond memories.

I'm hoping the rest of series 5 is as good as previous seasons/episodes. White Christmas and Shup up and Dance to name 2 of my favourites.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great, will give it a try


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Bandersnatch is a great idea and a pretty complex project.
My only complaint was the V reg Volvo had some terrible rust for a 3-4 year old car


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Bandersnatch was great for like 30 minutes then it just started annoying me having to go back all the time


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did watch it and quite enjoyed it and picking the paths although I did get a bit frustrated towards the end


----------

